# فرصة لتعلم اللغات بكل سهولة بنفسك ومجانا



## مهااب محمد (2 يونيو 2012)

فرصة لتعلم اللغات بكل سهولة بنفسك ومجانا






تعلم وتحدث بإتقان 

الإنجليزية الفرنسية الألمانية الإيطالية الإسبانية 

كل موضوعات المحادثة والقصص و اليوميات بالموقع ناطقة

كل لغة تحتوى على اكثر من50 موضوع لمختلف أنشطة الحياة ناطقين بالصوت مع وجود ترجمة باللغة العربية لكل جملة وأيضا النطق والترجمة للمفردات المصاحبة للموضوعات وأيضا طريقة نطق الأحرف الخاصة بكل لغة بالصوت وأيضا شرح ممتع للقواعد النحوية مع وجود ترجمة للأمثلة مما يسهل فهم القواعد النحوية 

(بالنسبة إلى اللغة الإنجليزية والفرنسية الموضوعات أكثر من 75 موضوع) 

حيث تم زيادة موضوعات عن أيام في حياة بعض الأشخاص و بعض القصص الاجتماعية 

كل لغة أعدت بعناية على أيدي محترفين و متخصصين و طريقتنا في صياغة الموضوعات بالموقع

شيقة وسلسة تؤهلك للتحدث بدون إرتباك مما يسهل عليك إتقان التحدث 

في المواقف المختلفة بأي لغة تريدها وفهم من يوجه الحديث إليك

والوصول للاحتراف في وقت قياسي مع التميز بنطقك الصحيح

لأي لغة تريدها من اللغات الخمس
الإنجليزية الفرنسية الألمانية الإيطالية الإسبانية

















تابعونا للمزيد من المعلومات والشرح



وفى النهاية اتمنى ان ينال الموضوع اعجابكم ​


----------

